# all started after taking ecstasy



## manclad2007

Hello all, 23 year old male from uk here. I have stumbled across this site after almost 2 years searching for a cure to what I have wrong with me. 2 years ago I took an ecsatsy tablet, not the first and not the last. Woke the next morning feeling rough but to be expected, lots of beer and this bill!. I remember being sat on my computer and feeling a strange movement around my body, immediately triggered panic. From this moment until now (2 years on) I have never felt 100% right in myself. A few days after the inital signs I went to A&E who tested and said nothing was wrong. I went to my GP 3 times in quick succesion and had blood tests etc, they found nothing. I then was reffered to hospital where more tests were carried out, heart scans (24 hour and 1 week) brain wave scan, MRI scan on the brain, ear, throat and nose tests, and eye tests, all came back nothing found.

Symptoms

Ok my main symptoms over time are a slight pressure which appears to stem from the top area of my neck, this casues a slight wooziness around my head. This is my worst symptom because I never appear to be able to shake it off unless I do lots of exercise. Best way to descrie this one, it like walking on a wave. 10 times worse after drinking

Pins and needles throughout my body. I just have to sit on my hand for 2 seconds and it gets pins and needles in it. I tend always to have some pins and needles somewhere around my body. Included in this (especially with a hangver) is a sort of gripping snesation on my arm where the main veains are. Feels like a tight gripping which causes my two smallest fingers to feel almost paraylised until I give my head a little wake up and it goes normal

I have really restless legs, a feeling of nipping and something crawling inside my legs especially on the back of the thigh, also the veins feel like they are slightly strecthed. Sometimes this pressure builds and builds and then suddenly releases itself and dissapears. I had some advise magnesium suppliments could help and i must admit they have 1/2'd this issue

In worst panick situations panick that i am having a heart attack, i have a dvt, a stroke, a fit etc, this can keep me up all night, find that burping coonstantly, checking my pulse, looking in the mirror (examing my eyes etc) or even now being sick tend to take my mind of this

Exrecise - My heart rate appears to go a lot stronger and faster, the wooziness is worse at the start of exercise but if say i play football for 1 hour, in half hour the wooziness goes away and I do feel very good until slowly it comes back!

Quite a lot of fatigue

I sweat a lot more and under normal conditions

I have slight short term memory loss

When I have alchol (which i do enjoy) the hangovers are becomning unbearable, even after small amounts ie max 5 pints of 4% lager, I feel so rough the next day, my body has constant weird sensations, like all of the above but 10 times worse, I cannot relax and have 2 options, deal with it best I can or drink again which takes the symptoms away until the next day.

Fianlly, fatty food, ie KFC can trigger symptoms like the beer does, i was thinking maybe I could have allergy of some sort!?

I really aplogise for the length of this but any advice would be so helpful, Im not feeling sorry for myself but I dont know where to turn anymore. The doctors say I am fine but obviously i am not, I am making my self sick to feel better surely this isnt right!? I cant sleep normally and anxiety is almost constant.

Is this all in my head? I keep wanting to believe but it is so hard. Sat here writing this now the pressure is there in my head, I have had no drink, I am as calm as you like so what is going on!? PLease any advice to this would be so helpful, I really am finding it hard to keep fighting this


----------



## Pablo

My problems started after taking ecstasy too, but I dont think it is actual damage which causes such problems it is psychological issues (in my case anyway) Did you have a bad experience with ecstasy when you were actualy coming up on the drug ike a bad trip or panic attack?


----------



## manclad2007

To be honest the whole night was quite strange. I had been drinking quite a bit that night and didnt take the ecsatsy until around 2am, when i woke up in the morning i just felt really rough but then all these problems started occuring. I think i am in two minds about my problem, either it is somesort of anxiety attacks which cause me to feel constantly ill, or somehow the ecsatsy damaged some thing connected to my nerve senses as I just feal everything around my body and the pressure in my head is so annying.

Does anyone have this constant head pressure and if so is there anything to ease it at all. There is no pain just annoyance like someone has a slight grip on my head.

Also I have the build up in my legs and arms almost like someone has a bike pump connected to my veins and they keep slowly pumping it up until it hits pressure point and then just slowly releases itself!


----------



## Pablo

What I know about ecstasy is that when you take it it brings your psychological defences down so it makes you feel good but also it can bring out anxious material from your mind because your defences arent there to stop it from entering your consciousness, so anxiety and panic attacks are quite common with people who take it. Also the whole body and mind are interconnected so anxiety and unbalance caused by ecstasy will affect your whole body in ways which doctors wont be able to fully understand or detect, but it doesnt mean you are damaged but temporarily unbalanced.

For a cure I would say that anti anxiety approach, stress reduction and alternative methods to help give your body to heal itself is the way to go. I dont really trust drugs or most mainstream approaches to health but I have a sort of psychotherapy/councelling every week which has helped me come to terms with myself a bit more and I do a lot alternative things which are slowly helping.


----------



## 17545

5


----------



## manclad2007

thanks. even though it all started 2 years ago and I still experience what i would call definate physical sumptoms, such as the leg cramps, pins and needles, fatigue and tiredness and the wavey head, could this all still be connected. Like I said it was 2 years ago so I would have thought slowly things would have eased up. I wouldnt say things have worsened but then I wouldnt say things have got any better!?


----------



## christodenisto2

Don't know how related this is, but last year, a day after taking some marijuana,
I had a full blown kundalini awakening
- surges of energy up my legs and up my spine
- feeling like a screwdriver was driving into me at different points on my body, exactly where the chakras are supposed to be
-my eyes went involuntarily inwards

lasted for 4 days.

And after that, I had this pressure inside my head, like a baseball stuck in my head, for six months. After the six months it just went away.

feel free not to believe me guys, but that is what happened


----------



## Hardy

My unconventional headspace started after (among many other things) ecstacy. I took a lot of hallucinogens, amphetamines and psychotropics from the ages of 13 to about 20. Strangely enough, I always loved drugs up until the time I started taking ecstacy around age 18, but pills had a really bad effect on me after a while (false advertising IMO).


----------



## ColinGibs

MDMA itself does not damage your brain, so whatever you had is prexisting... I aim to roll again soon to relieve my anxiety and help my depression, as the purity I can find is completely safe and this does help, and actually gets rid of my DP and DR for a month or two..


----------



## Pablo

I tried doing meditation while on MDMA and i had the most ridiculously strong energy surges and flows which in the end were too uncomfortable for me to handle so I had to stop doing it and focus outwards to calm down the flows. That drug opens up your energy channels better than anything else there is available on the planet but also it doesnt bring down your resistances unless you are ready to bring them down so it is not a miracle cure for anything. It is a very risky drug not in the psysical sense but in the emotional damage it can cause by releasing anxiety so in the long term something like therapy is better for you as a treatment option.


----------



## 17545

5


----------



## manclad2007

hi, i started this topic and in my opinion people have strayed away from what i was asking. Going on about ecstasy and all the bad/good points of it certainly doesnt help me in my situation and im sure there are other places for you to discuss your comments in regards to that. I took it on a night and the day after started feeling different, menatlly and physically, 2 years on i am still in the same situation. This wasnt down to constant use are abuse, this was one single pill which seems to have triggered some sort of anxiousness in my mind which I have no control over


----------



## northmonk

I read your posts about the anxiety provoked from Ecstasy. My experience began after smoking weed and the symptoms you described were very smiliar to mine so clearly its not the type of drug, its more to do with the mechanics of the mind/emotions. I used to have the feeling that my head was in a vice, so much pressure inside of it and even looked into a weird therapy called trepany where they drill 3 holes in your skull bone that stay permanently! Serious it felt that bad the pressure! Anyways I've found almost complete healing from something called rebirthing, but dont let that californian name put you off....it's a breathing technique that heals you on an energetic level through intense breathwork done for 1 hour at a time. It basically clears all the emotional history & shit from you that is being held onto and influences you plus it heals the split between the mind and body. There is a sort of schism or split in the human pysche, with most people they manage to get by with it but it certain cases such as ours that schism can get ripped wide and create awful feelings of dis-integration within ourselves....well the breathwork that I do reverses that schism and brings you back together into a totally integrated mental/emotional state. Plus it induces a permanent state of deep calm when its been practiced for a few months or whatever. I noticed this book that might be of use too, sounds like this guy knows exactly what he's on about as he's a former UK sufferer...check it out http://www.anxietynomore.co.uk/the_book.html. If you need any help with anything or just someone who "knows exactly where you're coming from" don't hesitate to write. One day we'll all wake up from this life anyways so it's only relatively important, its just we put so much focus on our suffering that it gives it more power to hurt us, you will come out of this...trust me! 
_________________
"Don't think.......feel. It's like a finger pointing away to the moon. Don't
concentrate on the finger, or you will miss all that heavenly glory."
Bruce Lee in Enter The Dragon (1974)


----------



## Rozanne

Whoa that breathwork sounds amazing.


----------



## mikemice

Hi, 
swim had a similar experience, first time with mdma
5 guys had 2 little bags containing pure MDMA powder(I know that it is virtually impossible to get PURE mdma, but they got a white powder with little christals, it was as pure a as one can get it, they call it molly I think) anyway. they were told that they should just lick the tip of their index finger and dip it in the bag. They took each one hit, then 40 mins later, another dip and since it did't hit them cause they had eaten a lot before the first dip, they took another 2. thats 4 index finger dips in 75 minutes. about 25 minutes later they were rolling and everything was great. swim ended up taking 8 dips in 8 hours and swim had about 2 lager beers, and swim took a hit of pot about 30 minutes after the effects of the last dip were wearing off. 
At the next day, swim smoke more weed. The point is that the first night after the mdma experience, nobody got any proper sleep, swim had to wake up every hour or so to take a leak. the second night he slept properly, about 7 or 8 hours but he felt funny...
Its been 4 days and swim still feel a sort of pressure throughout the head, it doesn't hurt, it just is. swim feels as if somebody was placing both hand on swims head. He feel pretty tired all the time and sometimes even gets a glam of dizziness. Swim realizes that he hasn't rested properly and that his serotonin levels have a long run to get back to normal, but he is just worried that nobody else feels anything wrong and that swim might feel like this forever...
Should I just wait? or get some 5htp? on the 4th day swim went for a jog and he thinks he feel a little better...


----------

